# Marilyn Monroe-Inspired...and YES, I AM Wearing False Lashes (this time)



## TDoll (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys! I based my makeup off of this picture...







This is how it turned out...and...I'm wearing false lashes! This was the first time I've ever put them on myself!






















(MAC unless listed otherwise)


FACE:
Pur Minerals 4-in-1 pressed foundation in Golden Medium
Sculpt and Shape duo- Bone Beige/Emphasize
Gingerly Blush

EYES:
Soft Ochre pp
Vanilla pg
Your Ladyship pg
Folie es
Sketch es
Soft Brown es
Embark es- brows
UD 24/7 liner- zero
UD 24/7 liner- yeyo
#2 lashes
CG Lashblast mascara- Very Black

LIPS:
High 90's slimshine
Jampacked lipglass


Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​​


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 12, 2008)

On point very very pretty simple and sexy!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Sep 12, 2008)

very pretty ..but the picture of marilyn ..look srongly like the pic in my kevin aucoin book ..of lisa marie presley as marilyn hehe.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 12, 2008)

love this, you've got talents


----------



## TDoll (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_very pretty ..but the picture of marilyn ..look srongly like the pic in my kevin aucoin book ..of lisa marie presley as marilyn hehe._

 
lol...IT IS! I love this picture!


----------



## Amaranth (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_very pretty ..but the picture of marilyn ..look srongly like the pic in my kevin aucoin book ..of lisa marie presley as marilyn hehe._

 
I was JUST going to say that! It's on page 104 of his Making Faces book. I love the lashes on you, btw.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 12, 2008)

you're just so puuurrrty !!


----------



## nikki (Sep 12, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 12, 2008)

Amazing job...those falsies ontop of your already beautiful lashes= stunning.


----------



## RobinG (Sep 12, 2008)

Very Pretty Tiffany. I love the falsies you should wear them more.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Sep 12, 2008)

stunning, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 12, 2008)

This is freaking gorgeous Tiff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've done such an awesome job recreating this look and I LOVE the falsies on you. That liner is hawt too


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 12, 2008)

Great look!  The lashes are a nice touch (though your lashes are pretty amazing anyway).  You just forgot the fake mole


----------



## marciagordon189 (Sep 12, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Great look!  The lashes are a nice touch (though your lashes are pretty amazing anyway).  You just forgot the fake mole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I KNEW something was missing, dammit!! haha


----------



## shootout (Sep 12, 2008)

Very pretty.
This look is perfect for you.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 12, 2008)

This is my favourite look from you. You are so so pretty and this look is hot!! I love your natural lashes anyway but the false ones emphasise them even more. Beautifully perfect!


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2008)

gorgeous look Tiffany!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Sep 12, 2008)

My goodness...you look amazing!!!  
Fake lashes + your crazy awesome lashes = HOT!!!  Really...you look so so so pretty!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 12, 2008)

Very pretty! I love the lashes!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 12, 2008)

So very beautiful and simple.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 12, 2008)

you look fabulous! and you did a great job with the eyelashes.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 12, 2008)

*~*Beautiful look!!!!*~*


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 12, 2008)

I just want to let you know that I come here every single day to check for new TDoll FOTD's! I love your work and I'm a big fan of your YouTube channel. 

Keep it up, you are wonderful with makeup!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 12, 2008)

CC: The brown color above crease doesn't seem to be even on both sides? 

Great look as usual though!!! Still waiting for a tut on that purple and orange gorgeouuusss one. hehe.


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 12, 2008)

Gorgeous look! Beautiful eyes.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_CC: The brown color above crease doesn't seem to be even on both sides? 

Great look as usual though!!! Still waiting for a tut on that purple and orange gorgeouuusss one. hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, it's probably not! I see what you're talking about. It looked even when I did it...maybe it's just a shadow or the angle.  But come to think of it, they're probably really uneven since I didn't do them at the same time because I did a video tutorial on this.


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 13, 2008)

This is so pretty!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 13, 2008)

i've always loved your looks!! this one is no exception


----------



## daffie (Sep 13, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## simplykat (Sep 13, 2008)

gorgeous! i actually prefer you w/o the falsies.. i think your natural ones look soooo pretty. secret crush on them. oops, not so secret anymore! and i just saw your videos! I LOVE YOUR VIDEOS! you make everything so easy and understandable.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

Wait..you mean that pic of Marilyn ISN'T Marilyn? =S

And that's really gorgeous btw!


----------



## Jot (Sep 14, 2008)

so stunning


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 14, 2008)

this is very cute look!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplykat* 

 
_gorgeous! i actually prefer you w/o the falsies.. i think your natural ones look soooo pretty. secret crush on them. oops, not so secret anymore! and i just saw your videos! I LOVE YOUR VIDEOS! you make everything so easy and understandable._

 
lol...THANK YOU! I kinda like my natural ones better too! Lately I've gotten really brave with the falsies though. 
Thanks for watching my videos too!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 14, 2008)

I love this kinda makeup! And you do the best neutral eyes!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 14, 2008)

great look!!!  you nailed it!!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 15, 2008)

I like your smile.

You really look like her.


----------



## masad (Sep 15, 2008)

freaking beautiful (sorry, but thats what i said in real) :-D


----------



## Pika (Sep 15, 2008)

The false lashes are enormous!! Nice look.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 15, 2008)

wow thats really pretty!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Stunning!!!!!! I have that book too and LOVE IT!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 16, 2008)

You are so gorgeous but my god... no need for you to ever wear falsies when most people would kill for your real lashes!!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

You are so friggen  fierce it hurts.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 16, 2008)

I love your youtube videos i watch them all time.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 16, 2008)

that looks just like the original! love it!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 17, 2008)

so clear and flawless, like it! (=


----------



## TDoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_You are so gorgeous but my god... no need for you to ever wear falsies when most people would kill for your real lashes!!!_

 
lol...I feel guilty when I wear false lashes.  Like I'm cheating on them.  I should submit that to Specktra Secrets...lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You are so friggen  fierce it hurts._

 
damn...I've never been called fierce before.  You are the fierce one, Shimmer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_I love your youtube videos i watch them all time._

 
Thank you so much!! I'm glad you enjoy them...that means a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Geraldine* 

 
_I like your smile.

You really look like her._

 
OH WOW! Thank you! I'm not sure how much I look like her, but I can at least copy her makeup! Lol


----------



## nafster (Sep 17, 2008)

this is mesmerizingly beautiful. I love your eyeshadow application and the way you blend it so seamlessly!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 18, 2008)

OOOOO HONEY!!! what lashes are those?!?!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 26, 2008)

Great job. It's very pretty


----------

